# any news in Jeff Davis ?



## BobKat (Nov 2, 2011)

Anyone having any luck? Things are kinda  slow around the club just wanted to see if its slow elsewhere to.


----------



## rance56 (Nov 7, 2011)

been pretty slow there. one guy killed a pretty nice 9 pointer on sunday morning. so far a few medium bucks killed and a couple of honest shooters. seems just right around the corner for the true big boys to get active from what i can tell. historically speaking wise still alittle early.


----------

